# Who here has never played a live show?



## exafro (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't played in front of crowd in about 8 years. The last time I played an instrument in front of a real audience was when I was in 9th grade, playing trumpet in the band. I'm itching to get out there and play but my band can't find a singer with talent. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep.

Been trying for a long time but still nothing. 

Last time I was on a stage was 9th grade. In 1993.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 28, 2008)

Without playing live man.. i seriously wouldnt have a sense of identity I live for that shit!

Get out there man, it's exhilerating! =D


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been trying but I can't seem to find a full lineup.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 28, 2008)

Start with open mic nights just get a feel. It may not be your regular material, but you'll get out there.


----------



## exafro (Jan 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> I've been trying but I can't seem to find a full lineup.


Me too, I know I can play and write, but finding other musicians on the same wavelength and skill level is tough around here. I'm about 40 minutes east of NYC so everything is some type of metal/death core hybrid.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> I've been trying but I can't seem to find a full lineup.




maybe try to find an already established band in need of a guitarist? hell, this has been the situation for me with every band i've ever played with. i haven't run into problems getting my own material out in this scenario either. putting a band together from scratch is far more difficult IMO.


----------



## exafro (Jan 28, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Start with open mic nights just get a feel. It may not be your regular material, but you'll get out there.


I never really considered that, good idea!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 28, 2008)

exafro said:


> I never really considered that, good idea!



It will also get you out where you can meet some new folks as well.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> maybe try to find an already established band in need of a guitarist? hell, this has been the situation for me with every band i've ever played with. i haven't run into problems getting my own material out in this scenario either. putting a band together from scratch is far more difficult IMO.



That's true. Unfortunately, most of what people want to play here isn't really what I want to do.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2008)

i haven´t had proper gigs in a long time, just a couple of tiny ones the last months... so i´m aching to get my current bands going, so we can gig like crazy... my first band used to gig alot, and we were actually pretty good, considering we didn´t have that much experience... people loved us


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm in the same situation, our lineup has changed constantly for the last two years. we can't keep it together long enough to practice enough much less gig. i think a lot of places have that whole metal problem too. its impossible to find anyone thats not in love with some uber underground grindcore band.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

I have, but not for about 2 years really. every so often i go downtown and just gig acoustic on the corner, so i dont lose my confidence in front of people


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm between bands at the moment, too - it's been maybe... 4-5 years since I've played regularly, and about a year before I've played at all (I still sit in with this group out in the Berkshires whenever they have a show when I'm around). 

Working on changing that, but we'll see...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

Move to AZ. i could use another guitarist who doesn't exclusively fail at imitating necrophagist, and we'll get giggin


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2008)

But I do fail at imitating Necrophagist.


----------



## _detox (Jan 29, 2008)

Trying hard to get one..

Well technically we're playing a birthday party of this kid who's obsessed with us in March or something  But I don't really count that as a gig.


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2008)

_detox said:


> Trying hard to get one..
> 
> Well technically we're playing a birthday party of this kid who's obsessed with us in March or something  But I don't really count that as a gig.



Wow, that doesn't sound creepy.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 29, 2008)

Years ago a bunch of musicians that were into metal approached the owner of a licensed establishment in Bundaberg who had an upstairs night-club (formerly strip-club) that he was not using. Once a week it opened as a metal club, anyone could get up and just jam or play or sing a song with the band. The place was always full of musicians and metal heads that just come to listen to some good music and have a few drinks. Every now and then people would meet up and a band would form.

There are country music clubs like this everywhere, they are great for developing as a musician and meeting people with similar interests. I think the same type of club with a metal/rock theme would be a cool thing to organise.


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2008)

^That's pretty cool. It'd be cool if some place here would do that.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 30, 2008)

its been 10 years scince i gigged...
i used to hit a local jam nite every monday at the sands hotel..
thats how i got into a band..
was great fun ..

im in the process of putting together another band..


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 30, 2008)

It's been about a year for me, but I have a project or two in the making


----------



## exafro (Feb 12, 2008)

Well from the looks of it my band is changing styles. We jammed with a keyboard player about a week ago and it was sick. The current drummer is going to hop up on the mic and we have a line on a new drummer. I'm pretty happy right now because this also allows me to search for a new metal band without feeling guilty.


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I haven't gigged since back in high school... although I have only started to try and get back into guitars recently. Need to learn how to play again before I think about getting up on stage!


----------



## Kevan (Mar 4, 2008)

I started this band called "_FUCK GLEN_", with about 4000 other guitarists.
We haven't had a gig in a while though.


I used to play live about 2-3 nights a week when I lived on Long Island.
Only played live a few times here.

I *LOVE* playing live!!!


If you're looking for other musicians and want to avoid the clusterphuck at HC, check out WholeNote.com. I think they have a musicians referral/finder service.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 5, 2008)

I've played in my church band..but, yet again, that really isn't metal at all 

Lot's of fun though..I can just imagine how much fun it would be to play metal live. That's just a fantasy for me, as I can't find ANYONE that is into metal, and wants to be in a band. It sucks ass since I'm seriously itching to go out and play..


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> But I do fail at imitating Necrophagist.



yeah so do i. but not exclusively. i do other things to


----------



## Michael (Mar 6, 2008)

Last time I played live was in August of last year. First time playing live too, with my first band. It wasn't the best experience. Our bassist booked us for this show when we only had one complete song and a couple other half finished ones and after we had agreed to get the rest of our songs down properly before playing out. So our set (performance wise) kinda sucked, and our drummer was all over the place. It was a bit of fun though I guess.

I quit that band a little while after that gig though. I don't plan on being in another one anytime soon, but eh, who knows.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 10, 2008)

It's been 5 years since I gigged clubs, & had many shows logged in up to that point, 400 +, then add to that another 1500 rehearsals.

Since then, I mainly record my own music, and also participate in the worship team at church, about 1500 + people a week attend, & we get it rocking pretting heavy some times.


----------



## abyss258 (Mar 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Move to AZ. i could use another guitarist who doesn't exclusively fail at imitating necrophagist, and we'll get giggin




Did someone say AZ?... >_>

I've never gigged though... I've had a few bands set up, but nothing happened.


----------

